# top cardio for fat burn



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

what are the top cardo exersices for fat fat burn.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

In my experience, incline walking on a treadmill - circa. 6.2km/h

90mins at a time.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

coldo said:


> In my experience, incline walking on a treadmill - circa. 6.2km/h
> 
> 90mins at a time.


 :thumb :you are the CARDIO MONSTA:thumb: good music on the i pod for ninety mate thats a session


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

90mins is far too long IMO, unless you're really in need to burn loads of fat or in pre-comp training. 45mins cardio is ample for most people, again that's just my opinion.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

In my experience, interval training or Fartlek style intervals.

10 sets of 1 min jog 30 secs sprint. twice a week and watch it fall off. Not to be used with a low carb diet though.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

ok thanks

how many times a week?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :you are the CARDIO MONSTA:thumb: good music on the i pod for ninety mate thats a session


Indeed :laugh:

Should have said... 90min sessions is what worked for me! Maybe too intense for everyone but as its done the business for me in the past its all i can reccomend.

I would say at least 1hr per session is a must though? for CV anyway.


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Id agree with Coldo, i walk at circa 6kph on the 15% incline, the the highest setting on the gyms treadmill.

Im 75kg and burn around 350Kcal in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

did an out of 6.5 and 12 and got 630 cals in an hours.

How many times a wek should i do this.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Fat loss is not all about doing hours of cardio - look at what you are *eating* first it will save a whole lot of wasted time.

I lost 7kg of fat in 10 weeks by simply modifying what I was eating in fact by *increasing* calories but cutting out ALL crap from the diet and adding just 20 minutes of incline treadmill at an incline of 7 after my 45-60 minute weights session.

Its all about training smart....


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

My diet contain very little sat fat, i don't think i even have 7kgs of fat to lose, i'm just looking to get my percentage down


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

-Jack- said:


> My diet contain very little sat fat, i don't think i even have 7kgs of fat to lose, i'm just looking to get my percentage down


I was using my example as an illustration that you do not need to do hours of cardio to get body fat down.....just train and eat smart


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think its horses for courses mate but the best i have found for fat burning and keeping muscle mass is 45 min spin class, they have intervals of hard ill climbs and fast sprints. my 2p .


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

HIIT


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I just do half hour treadmill 3.0 incline 6.5kph.

Cba doing anymore after my intense weight session. And I went from 16.8 stone to 15.3. Sitting at that the now. Shifted the majority of body fat, just some stubborn fat left.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

HIIT

15 Mins stationary bike:

2 min warm up (50%)

20 secs 90%

10sec 50%

Repeat x3

2min 50%

20sec 90%

10 sec 50%

repeat x 3

Repeat again after 2 mins at 50% and finish off with 3 mins at 75%.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> I just do half hour treadmill 3.0 incline 6.5kph.
> 
> Cba doing anymore after my intense weight session. And I went from 16.8 stone to 15.3. Sitting at that the now. Shifted the majority of body fat, just some stubborn fat left.


over what time period?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

stevo99 said:


> over what time period?


Dunno like 2 month? I lost about 2 lbs a week, maybe 3 on some weeks, but kept it roughly the same. I noticed my strength dropped, naturally. Tbh my cardio is nothing hard, but my weight training is intense.


----------



## nytro (Sep 25, 2009)

get a job as a postman burn up to 1800 calories in a morning


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

-Jack- said:


> what are the top cardo exersices for fat fat burn.


25 minutes steady running to start off with, by steady I mean 10-11kmph, up your speed when you feel the time is right, I currently do 25-30 minutes at 12-13kmph


----------



## J.Hill (Aug 1, 2009)

Nidge said:


> 25 minutes steady running to start off with, by steady I mean 10-11kmph, up your speed when you feel the time is right, I currently do 25-30 minutes at 12-13kmph


I thought the fat burning zone was 50-60% of your MHR? And above this is just cardio training?


----------

